# post work out shake..



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

right guys, at the minute iv been taking just a scoop of whey protein, a scoop of creatine and a banana...

Is this good for a post work out shake?

I was thinking of adding a scoop of ultra fine oats to it for the extra carbs.... any comments or suggestions

Im on a clean bulk by the way..


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

your method looks fine mate, but make sure u have sufficient protein


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

cheers buddy


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

nothing wrong with that imo.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Some say fast acting carbs first, some say fast acting carbs with isolate, and some say bcaa's, it is a bit confusing, but i go with fast acting carbs and isolate myself.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Whey protein 30g, probiotic drink lol, portion of fruit 

yum


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

id only add the slower digesting carbs if using insulin, when i used it my shake was, 60g protein, 60g oats, banana and cranberry juice blended and sometimes a yougurt dependin on size of banana


----------



## uklad09 (Oct 1, 2009)

60g oats dude it must have been walking on its own!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I think i might try this next, when i run out of my bsd pro recovery, i know it is classed as an all in one but it looks good to take post workout.

*Sci-MX Omni-MX Hardcore (4kg)*

*
*Sci-MX Omni-MX Hardcore has been designed for serious weight trainers who are after huge gains in muscle size and power. Unlike Sci-MX's standard Omni-MX which is designed for lean muscle gains and definition like that of a magazine cover-model or a sprinter, Sci-MX Omni-MX Hardcore is designed for pure mass and extreme size!


All-in-one Maximum Mass Gainer

Extreme High Protein - 90g GRS-5 blend per daily serving!

160g Cross-Action fast & slow release carbohydrates per daily serving!

Complete with MesoNoid, Tri-Creatacore and Andro-MX-T

Designed for those in heavy, intensive weight training


Hide More

*Omni-MX Hardcore - 90g GRS-5 Protein Per Day!*

90g per daily serving of GRS-5 protein is boosted by a patented and clinically proven compound called Aminogen which amplifies the effectiveness of protein and is proven to increase nitrogen retention by 32% and BCAA release by up to 250%, making the protein work harder! Cross-Action carbohydrates with Waxy Maize replenishes the body's glycogen stores faster and without an unwanted sugar effect, and also helps shuttle the Creatine, Beta-Alanine and Arginine in Omni-MX Hardcore, causing a "pump" which is felt in the muscles immediately post-workout, making them appear much larger and fuller.

*Muscle Gain Stack*

MesoNoid Muscle Gain Stack is a blend of highly effective growth agents when combined with intense weight training, and includes HMB, BCAAs, Glutamine, Taurine, Aminogen, Bioperine, Chromium and MCT oil. This advanced combination of powerful growth boosters works in synergy to make MesoNoid the "gold standard" of muscle gain stacks.

*Size & Strength Stack*

Tri-CreataCore Size & Strength Stack includes a micro-infused blend of Creatine Monohydrate and a new type of creatine called Creatine Pyruvate which has proven in clinical studies to be more effective than using ordinary creatine alone, showing a 20% increase in muscle power output and 24% increase in muscle contraction speed! Optimum amounts of Beta-Alanine and Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate are included for pre-workout power-load and muscle pump.

*Male Support Stack*

Andro-MX-T Male Support Stack has been developed after years of working closely with athletes and understanding the importance of maintaining naturally healthy hormone production. Andro-MX-T consists of effective, natural masculine support agents - Avena Sativa, Nettle Root Extract and ZMA.

*
Sci-MX Omni-MX Hardcore - Nutritional Information*


*Per Serving (145g - 3 Rounded Scoops)* Energy563kcalProtein45gCarbohydrates80gFat4.5gVitamin B62.1mgMagnesium281.25mgZinc7.5mgChromium30mcg*Mesonoid - Muscle Gain Stack (36g)* HMB1.5gBCAAs8gGlutamine4gMCT Oil3.6gTaurine1gAminogen200mgBioperine5mgChromium30mcg*Tri-CreataCore - Size and Strength Stack (17g)* Creatine Monohydrate & Creatine Pyruvate5gBeta-Alanine1.5gAAKG (Arginine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate)2g*Andro-MX-T - Male Support Stack (1.4g)* Avena Sativa (Wild Oats)210mgNettle Root Extract200mgZMA290mg

If you are serious about training with weights and gaining massive size, Omni-MX Hardcore is the ultimate solution!

Omni-MX Hardcore is unquestionably the most superior mass gain "all-in-one" available! Forget the guess work and enjoy the results!

*Sci-MX Omni-MX Hardcore - Typically Used By*


Anyone wanting massive muscle growth and the convenience of an "all-in-one" formula

Anyone wanting advanced muscle and size gains

Anyone wanting to gain size, strength and muscle volume

Strength athletes, body builders and weight-lifters

Power athletes such as rugby players, wrestlers, field athletes looking to maintain or build muscle size

Endurance athletes struggling to maintain weight or muscle (tri-athletes, cyclists, swimmers)


*Sci-MX Omni-MX Hardcore - Unique Points*


Contains a unique blend of performance enhancing ingredients all in one product

Sci-MX's proven GRS-5 gradual release blend, combining the benefits of 5 different protein sources.

Offers an ideal ratio of Protein, Carbohydrates to add muscle size and volume without unwanted fat storage

No other all-in-one formula combines the same powerful nutrient profile for massive size and muscle gains

No other mass gain all-in-one has a better taste

Unlike other all-in-one formulas Omni-MX Hardcore is sucrose free, aspartame free and very low in fat.

Mixes easily with water into a delicious and creamy shake - Sci-MX products are renowned for their great taste!


*Featured Ingredients Per Daily (2x145g Servings) Serving of Omni-MX Hardcore*

*
*


90g GRS-5 muscle building protein - enriched with Aminogen

160g Cross-Action fast & slow carbohydrates

36g MesoNoid
- 3000mg Muscle preserving HMB
- 16000mg BCAAs
- 8000mg Glutamine
- 7200mg MCT Oil
- 2000mg Taurine
- 400mg Aminogen
- 10mg Bioperine
- 60mcg Chromium

17g Tri-CreataCore
- 10000mg Creatine (Creatine Monohydrate & Creatine Pyruvate)
- 3000mg Beta Alanine
- 4000mg Arganine Alpha-Ketoglutarate

1.4g Andro-MX-T
- 420mg Avena Sativa
- 400mg Nettle Root Extract
- 580mg ZMA


*What is the difference between Omni-MX Hardcore and Omni-MX?*

Omni-MX Hardcore is different from Sci-MX's standard Omni-MX. Omni-MX is designed for lean muscle gain and definition like that of a magazine cover-model or a sprinter, whereas Omni-MX Hardcore is designed for extreme mass and size gains.

*Why Omni-MX Hardcore is more effective than Ordinary Mass Gainers?*

*1. Omni-MX Hardcore's 90g per daily serving of superior GRS-5 protein* is boosted by a patented, designer compound called Aminogen which doubles the effectiveness of protein. Aminogen is clinically proven to increase amino acid levels and boost nitrogen retention. It breaks down protein and improves amino acid absorption and BCAA retention by up to 250%. Aminogen makes your protein work harder, helping you get bigger and stronger, faster!

*2. Cross Action carbohydrates with Waxy Maize *- Waxy Maize has the ability to replenish the body's glycogen stores fast, without an unwanted sugar effect. Waxy Maize can help shuttle nutrients like creatine, Beta-Alanine and Arginine and cause an immediate "pump" you can physically feel in your muscles post workout. It could help muscles appear much larger, fuller and more rounded.

*3. MesoNoid Muscle Gain Stack* - A blend of effective growth boosting agents when combined with intense weight training. MesoNoid includes HMB, BCAA's, Glutamine and optimum amounts of Taurine, Aminogen, Bioperine, Chromium and MCT Oil. This advanced combination of powerful growth boosters work in synergy to make MesoNoid the "gold standard" of muscle gain stacks.

*4. Tri-CreataCore Size and Strength Stack* - Includes a micro-infused blend of Creatine Monohydrate and a new type of creatine called Creatine Pyruvate which has proven in clinical studies to be more effective than ordinary creatine and to enhance the effect of creatine monohydrate. It also includes optimum amounts of Beta-Alanine and Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate for pre workout power and muscle pump.

*5. Andro-MX-T Male Support Stack *- Years of working closely with athletes has highlighted the importance of maintaining naturally healthy hormone production. Andro-MX-T consists of effective, natural masculine support agents - Avena Sativa, Nettle Root Extract and ZMA.

If you are serious about training with weights and gaining massive size, Omni-MX Hardcore could be the ultimate solution!

*Omni-MX Hardcore - Full Ingredients List*

Ingredients (Chocolate): Maltodextrin, Micro filtered Whey Protein Concentrate and Isolate (from natural milk source)*, Waxy Maize Maltodextrin, Dextrose, Soy Protein isolate, Inulin Fibre, Creatine Monohydrate, MCT oil, Fructose, Premium Cocoa powder, Flavouring, Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate (AAKG), Beta-Alanine, Hydroxy Beta Methylbutyrate, Taurine, Guar Gum, Magnesium Oxide, Avena Sativa, Nettle Root Extract, Leucine, Creatine Pyruvate, Valine, Isoleucine, Aminogen (Digestive Proteases from Aspergillus Niger and Aspergillus Oryzae), Chromium Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Bioperine (Black Pepper Extract), Vitamin B6 (as Pyridoxine hydrochloride).

*Sources of lactose and milk protein

Ingredients (Strawberry): Maltodextrin, Microfiltered Whey Protein Concentrate and Isolate (from natural milk source)*, Waxy Maize Maltodextrin, Dextrose, Soy Protein isolate, Inulin Fibre, Creatine Monohydrate, MCT oil, Fructose, Flavouring, Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate (AAKG), Beta-Alanine, Hydroxy Beta Methylbutyrate, Taurine, Natural Colouring (Red Beet Powder), Guar Gum, Magnesium Oxide, Avena Sativa, Nettle Root Extract, Leucine, Creatine Pyruvate, Valine, Isoleucine, Aminogen (Digestive Proteases from Aspergillus Niger and Aspergillus Oryzae), Chromium Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Bioperine (Black Pepper Extract), Vitamin B6 (as Pyridoxine hydrochloride).

*Sources of lactose and milk protein

*Sci-MX Omni-MX Hardcore - Recommended use*

*
*


Add 3 rounded scoops (145g) to 400ml of water and shake vigorously in a hand-held shaker for 30 seconds. Take 2 servings per day, one serving should be within 30 minutes post workout. Servings may be halved on rest days.

*Allergen information*


Contains milk protein, lactose, egg and soy protein

Contains no nut ingredients but production may take place in a facility that uses nut ingredients

Therefore it may contain traces of peanuts, various types of nuts and seeds


Aminogen is a registered trade mark of Triarco Industries Inc. and is patented and protected by international law

*Important*: Omni-MX Hardcore is a highly specialised muscle building product. A slight trace of grittiness is noticeable due to the characteristics of creatine powder and certain amino acids.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Your PWO formula looks fine..I personally have:

300ml water

50g protein

30g fine oats, 30g malto

5g bcaa

and take a krealkalyn cap, works for me!


----------

